
BAE Systems reveals PHASA-35 solar-powered UAV with endurance for a year - farseer
http://www.janes.com/article/79777/bae-systems-reveals-phasa-35-solar-powered-hale-uav
======
hjek
That will give the Saudis a more environmentally friendly way of bombing
schools and hospitals in Yemen.

